# Kiddie Lit screesavers



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Betsy suggested that I start categorizing my screensavers.  This thread is for the ones made to honor children's literature.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

The Humbug jumps to Conclusions in The Phantom Tollbooth. Illustration by Jules Feiffer


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Charlotte's Web -- Garth Williams


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

The Wizard of Oz -- William Wallace Denslow


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Willie Wonka -- Joseph Schindelman


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

Little Women -- I have no idea who did the illustration


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

_Dawn of Narnia_ -- Laura Diehl


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

BC - Thanks for your hard work on the screensavers. I love Wilbur and Little Women. Charlotte's Web and Little Women were 2 of my favorite books when I was a child. I have downloaded several of your pictures. Great work.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

I assume you were talking to me, tishaw.  And you're welcome.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

They just keep getting better and better. How or where do you get those and can we get them off the board here? I imagine you have been asked this before but I am too tired to look for the answer.  

Linda


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> They just keep getting better and better. How or where do you get those and can we get them off the board here? I imagine you have been asked this before but I am too tired to look for the answer.
> 
> Linda


1) I get them from all over. The Willie Wonka one I even scanned from our own copy of the book.

2) Just right-click on a picture and "Save as..." it to your PC. There is a thread in "Tips and Tricks" for loading them onto your Kindle as screensavers. They are all already the right size.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Great, I may even be able to do that. 

Thanks BJ


----------



## tlshaw (Nov 10, 2008)

Oops. I meant BJ. 1000 lashes with a wet noodle for my error!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

tlshaw said:


> Oops. I meant BJ. 1000 lashes with a wet noodle for my error!


No worries and no lashes. I cleverly deduced your meaning.


----------



## Scathach (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is one I just did, my favorite... Eeyore 










::Edit- sneaking in one more


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

I love those, Eeyore is my favorite character.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2008)

The Narnia oe was really good to.  Theuy are all god but I've always liked Aslan.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> The Narnia oe was really good to. Theuy are all god but I've always liked Aslan.


It's probably my best one in this category. It came out really well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

<----forgot to use the spillicker


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

> Theuy are all god but I've always liked Aslan.


Actually, Aslan represented Jesus, not so much God... except for when Aslan "sang" Narnia into existence.



> <----forgot to use the spillicker


Oh.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh I love these, thanks! I always wish there was a way to save a picture straight from the kindle book I'm reading and add it to screensavers somehow lol. 

Melissa


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Maybe the'll add a scanner bar to the kindle 3


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

i very much like the sound of all the screen savers u have posted but when i try to click on them its just a small image that says photobucket has removed this image??

How can i get these screensavers since photobucket says they are removed, also thanks for making them and posting them


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> i very much like the sound of all the screen savers u have posted but when i try to click on them its just a small image that says photobucket has removed this image??
> 
> How can i get these screensavers since photobucket says they are removed, also thanks for making them and posting them


That member has left the forum and took his screen savers with him. There are several other threads with some absolutely beautiful screen savers. Check them out. I'm sure you will find some you will really like.


----------

